# Video: 2012 A6 vs. 2005 A6 vs. 2000 A6



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

Linking to my other post:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5423695-Video-2012-A6-vs.-2005-A6-vs.-2000-A6


----------

